

iPAWiND - hboon
https://ipawind.com/
This is a terrible, terrible thing. I learnt about it here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;CodyC9508&#x2F;status&#x2F;543077875868397569. Read through the conversation.
======
hboon
This is a terrible, terrible thing. I learnt about it in this Twitter
conversation
[https://twitter.com/CodyC9508/status/543077875868397569](https://twitter.com/CodyC9508/status/543077875868397569)
involving @jamesthomson the developer for PCalc

~~~
gus_massa
I'm not sure why iPAWiND is terrible. I'm not even sure what it does?!?! Is it
an alternative AppStore???

~~~
hboon
It looks like a tool specifically designed to pirate apps that are available
from the official App store.

